# Happy 4th



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey all
I know this isnt our favorite holiday, but for those of you who celebrate tomorrow. Happy 4th.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

It just means that we are one holiday closer to our favorite holiday. LOL


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

faerydreams said:


> It just means that we are one holiday closer to our favorite holiday. LOL


Ah yes but Halloween is not recognized [regrettable] as a Holiday (yet). Happy 4th!


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah. Yes. i know and so sad that it's not. But its a holiday in my book.........lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Halloween, being a Tradition, and not acknowledged as a Holiday, is really weird, considering it is second only to Christmas as the highest "Holiday" related sales event. I was just thinking. Since the word "Holiday" is derived from the words "Holy Day", shoudn't Halloween be referred to as an Unholiday?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well for some (like me :devil It is a holy day. so that makes it a Holiday for me.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Haaaaaaaa. I like the way you think Doc. But Hella is right, it is a holiday for some, including myself.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Happy 4th (tomorrow)! I saw fireworks on Saturday will probably watch Chicago's big show on TV (not bothering to fight with those crowds tonight).

Halloween is a holiday that is frowned upon. In my opinion it's no different than any other holiday. Hell it's the most important holiday for me and most people here. I go to work to dress up there, but leave early and they all know why.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy 4th everyone. It isn't Halloween but at least it is warm enough to build props.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

It is one of mine! Especially now that I have a son heading to Iraq in August. For the SECOND time! 

We had our town's fireworks tonight, they rocked! Now I'm off to bed, gotta 10 hour shift starting at 0700. Sucks to have to work. And sucks to have to work on ANY Holiday, but such is my life.
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a happy and safe 4th everyone!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Have a Happy and safe Independence Day. May God bless your son ishwitch and keep him out of harms way!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy birthday America! 

230 years old, and still the greatest country on the planet.

Everybody have a happy and safe fourth, and for godsake, don't blow your hands off with a firecracker.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Fourth of Joo-Lie everyone!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday America.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Happy birthday America!
> 
> 230 years old, and still the greatest country on the planet.
> 
> Everybody have a happy and safe fourth, and for godsake, don't blow your hands off with a firecracker.


Happy 4th of July everyone from the Greatest County on the Planet to another!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy 4th everyone! Were getting closer to Halloween!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Fourth everyone. I just got back from the famous Round Pond Parade (the most irreverent one in the state). Anyone with anything to say, just joins in. Best ones this year (besides the Tacky Tourists and their Lawn Chair Brigade), was the one truck pulling a lobster boat bound for "Brokeback Harbor," with 4 gorgeous lobstermen in foul weather gear and nothing else, with such signs as "A HARD sternman is good to find," "Wanted: Master Baiter, no experience necessary," and "If the Bait Shack is rockin', Don't come a knockin, etc.'" And the ones of Dick Cheney the duck hunter, with the two dead lawyers in the grass, and the Big Brother is watching, with a fake satellite dish, telephone operators eavesdropping, and cameras recording everything.
Anyway, you get the idea.  

On a side note, some people from my lighthouse group were there, and in the course of conversation my husband mentioned something about me being on halloween sites looking up stuff, and I said, yeah, that's my second love. The fellow I was talking with asked if I live on such and such a road, and is that my halloween display? I said yea, guilty as charged, and he said he'd stoppend and taken many pictures, and hadn't a clue it was my place. When his wife came back with some snacks, he couldn't wait to tell her I'm the one with the roadside display. So you see, you can even have Halloween on the Fourth.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy fourth everyone!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Fourth Of July All, I hope everyone is having a safe and fun time today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm working!

You enjoy "Jaws"!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy 4th!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Happy 4th!


That is pretty!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a great 4th, and I hope you all did as well


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope everyone had a vonderful day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a great party on both the 3rd and 4th. Ate crabs, shrimp, salads, chicken kabobs with a honey teriyaki sauce, etc. We ate and swam in the pool and shot off our own fireworks and pitched horseshoes until dark. After all that preparation for a week, it was really nice to relax and enjoy everyone's company.


----------

